# New 8mm Rem Mag & Range Report



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*8mm Rem Mag Range Report - 220gr Sierra SBT, RL-25 and RL-22, Rem brass, Rem 9 1/2M primers, OAL 3.600", Velocity 3009fps*










My initial thread on the 8mm Rem Mag was one of presentation and theory. This thread has to do with empirical evidence and fact, so hence a new thread.

It was an awesome and interesting morning to say the least and the 8mm Rem Mag is a beast at both ends. Anyone who says he likes to shoot an 8mm Rem Mag at the bench for more than 21-25 rounds has something truly wrong with them. Now that said, I am use to a 340Wby without a break shooting 225gr bullets which generates 43.0ft pounds of free recoil. The velocity of recoil though is just a tad slower than the 8mm Rem Mag even though marginal I felt the difference. Here are the stats on the free recoil and velocity of recoil for the 8mm Rem Mag with a 220gr Sierra SBT moving 3009fps on the average.

*Cartridge:	8mm Rem Mag	* 
Firearm:	Remington 700
Load and Firearm Info:
Bullet Dia (in):	0.323	
Case Length (in):	2.850
Case Volume (gr H2O):	
93.5	Muzzle velocity (ft/sec):	3009
Bullet Wt (gr):	220	
Charge Weight (gr):	86
Barrel Length (in):	24	
Firearm Weight (lb):	8.50
*Free recoil energy is 42.1 ft-lb. (57.1 Joule)*

*FACTOIDS:*
Free recoil velocity is estimated to be 18 ft/sec. (5.4 m/sec)
(This is equivalent to dropping the 8.50 lb gun from a height of 5 feet.)
The free recoil volocity is gained in only 0.14 in (3.6 mm) of travel
Recoil impulse is 4.7 lbf-sec (21 Newton-sec)
Powder gases generate about 38 percent of the total recoil impulse & velocity

*Now the recoil thing out of the way -* I found RL-25 to give me higher velocities for max load in my rifle over RL-22. *Also, it gave me better accuracy, better extreme spread and better deviation.* Now this is not a bench gun, it is a purer hunting rifle. My last group was actually the fastest velocity wise and also the best accuracy. Temps were low 80's with 91% humidity and my elevation was 105ft above sea level.

*Here is the average velocity and group size of the max load of RL-22 in my 8mm Rem mag. and group size was 1.2" *


















*
Here is the average velocity and group size of the max load of RL-25 in my 8mm Rem mag. and group size was .866", Extreme spread 20 Deviation 10* Note: (this was my last group shot for the day, and recoil was taking its toll and I was still getting use to my trigger, so this is in my opinion a good load for hunting)


















top velocity of the day 









All and all I am very excited about the 8mm Rem Mag in a fine rifle to use on big game. It is evident that anything hit with this 8mm Rem Mag will die quickly if not immediately depending on shot placement, but this beast will end the life of any beast hit with it and more than likely be DRT. Very impressive cartridge. Yes I can't wait to hunt with it.










Changed my mounts and rings. The Quad Rings were not keeping my scope from turning with the significant recoil of the Big 8 and I was afraid if I tighten them more than I had them I might strip a tread in the aluminum rings. So I went to a real traditional look with steel Leupold mounts and rings.










This is very significant, considering I have a 24" barrel, and a greater cross section of my 200gr bullet than a 200gr bullet out of a 300Rum.




























Getting there with the Accubond bullets. Different lot of RL-25 and things looking up. Had Extreme spread of 30, Deviation of 11 and average velocity of 3133fps. Will be taking a break for a while before doing anymore work with my 8mm Rem Mag, but very pleased with where it is going.



















first three shots then I was not paying attention shot the other two in a different target right above this one.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am glad you are happy with that rifle. I am surprised to see anyone using it. Here I thought all 8mm rem mag brass was to be used for was to make 7mm stw brass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

an oldie but a goodie. Good to see there are a few guys still using the round.

Very nice.

Deano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Purdy rifle with some serious recoil! What software is that you are showing?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Once again - thank you for taking your time to give us a professional looking report. I always look forward to your articles and your thoughts on rifles and shooting. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Us 8MM Mag owners are rare (it seems). I do love mine. It is a killing machine. I have been lucky enough to take a fair number of animals with mine.


----------



## nicejoeA (Aug 2, 2012)

wow amazing beartooth that's really stunning love your 8mm Rem Mag so lovely..thanks for sharing this thread to us wonderful very detailed :beer:

__________________________
There is no hunting like the hunting of survival knives


----------

